# Sat Nav - Wrong Location



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey guys,
First post so apologies for any faux pas.

I've had this problem with my TT's Sat Nav for a while now so here I am - shame it took a problem for me to sign up to what looks like an awesome group of people 

_The issue is that the Navigation screen displays me as several miles north of my physical location. It rotates and moves when I drive but remains 'off-road' or driving through roads and lakes etc. Basically rendering the whole system worthless._

I have tried a factory reset, as well as the MMI reset - neither have corrected the issue. I've scoured the internet and this site's forums for a solution to no avail - several users have suggested what the issue is (most commonly a malfunctioning aerial/antenna due to water ingress) as well as a handful of fixes: Antenna replacement, Resetting the MMI/factory settings..... 'driving around until it miraculously fixes itself!'

There's also a few other things I'm going to attempt to fix this - such as checking/replacing a fuse for the Nav, finding a compatible Nav DVD (SD card for data didn't work) or if all else fails, buying an after-market antenna and hooking it up after haphazardly prying parts off my lovely interior [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm treating a trip to get it inspected/fixed at an Audi garage as an absolute last resort because, well, you know. 

*The question:
Has anyone FIXED this problem or similar without the expense of a garage trip? If so, how?*

Cheers,


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

AlrightSally said:


> sign up to what looks like an awesome group of people


Yep you are definitely new here if you are saying that :lol:

1. Yes as some users suggested. Could be the aerial antenna.
2. Also some maps/locations are just like that. For example there is an off ramp from the highway that is taking you to Vienna centre. For some reason all of the navigation systems of many cars I had do the same. They show the car in the water swimming. (both Mercedes, Audi and BMW cars). Might be the way the maps are written (they all share the same database HERE MAPS). Might be some interference.

Im speaking from 100% my experience. Having similar problems albeit rarely and I can almost tell which places will do that.
No smart way about this unless you are a mechanic yourself. Go to the dealers. Its most likely a cheap fix. Could be any of these two. Maybe both. TBH the HERE maps are sheit from my experience. They are just bad in terms of updating changes to the road and even acknowledging anything outside "1st tier European countries" (UK, Germany, France..) anything else expect very "low detailed" map routing.

Sorry if this is not too helpful 

And welcome to the "nice forum with awesome group of people" :lol:


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

captainhero17 said:


> Go to the dealers. Its most likely a cheap fix.


Thanks for the reply  
But my dealer is most certainly not a cheap fix - at least not for me! I mean, they charge for booking an appointment alone! Plus I've seen various members state that an antenna replacement can set you back £300-500 on top of the 'privilege' of going through Audi :? They won't even give me a quote without said booking :x 
Definitely want to exhaust all my options before forking out 3 digits if an £8 tiddlywink on eBay will do the job.

It's like the usual back and fourth I have in regards to the car: 
_'oh you must be able to afford a repair, when you've got THAT car!'
'It's BECAUSE I have that car that I CAN'T afford it!'_ 8)

Cheers anyway.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

AlrightSally said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the dealers. Its most likely a cheap fix.
> ...


Hi Sally, welcome to the forum.

Here's a couple...

1/ How old is the car / when did you buy it - you may have consumer rights to take it back where you bought it from.

2/ Forget Audi, they're hateful on many levels. Seek out a good independent VAG specialist who knows their way round the software or a specialist automotive electrical engineer. Best bet is to look on line near yourself. They won't charge for an initial appointment to obtain a quote for repair :roll: They might be able to give you some insight before taking the car in.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

leopard said:


> Hi Sally, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Here's a couple...
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the idea - I'll definitely have a look for a local _bit of VAG_ :roll:

The car is a 16 plate. Bought through Lookers Audi second hand in 2018 (other than the money, they're alright) - and wouldn't you know it, my warranty ran out just in time :evil:

Much appreciated Leo.. Leopard.. Mate.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There was a thread on here where another user had his nav telling him he was miles away from his true location. It was some time ago but I'll have a look for it.
Although at 2016 you have run out of your allocation of free map updates it might be worth going to myAudi, logging on and downloading the last map update for your car. Install that and see if it resets the system.
https://login.audi.com/


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is the thread ....
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... v#p7498617

Also see this one perhaps ....
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9131387


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

You get charged for booking appointments?!!
Mate not even Rolls Royce does that!
Listen to other members if they can recommend a good 3rd party mechanic.

And if all else fails. Definitely try to book an Audi appointment next town over. I never heard of such levels of greed. Do they charge you for the ink to stamp the service book too!!??


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

ZephyR2 said:


> This is the thread ....
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... v#p7498617
> 
> Also see this one perhaps ....
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9131387


Will take a look - thanks bud.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

captainhero17 said:


> You get charged for booking appointments?!!
> Mate not even Rolls Royce does that!
> Listen to other members if they can recommend a good 3rd party mechanic.
> 
> And if all else fails. Definitely try to book an Audi appointment next town over. I never heard of such levels of greed. Do they charge you for the ink to stamp the service book too!!??


YEP! Wouldn't surprise me if they tried to sell me some elbow grease for the battery terminals. Either they think I'm gullable or it's a mark-up for Surrey. 

I'll be sure to check local and give the surrounding Audi garages a call - many thanks el capitan


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

AlrightSally said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > You get charged for booking appointments?!!
> ...


Yep, there is an awful lot of "regional variation" with main dealers! All of them, apart from Lexus perhaps. I have a mate in Bristol who drives to Bath VW for all his servicing etc because Bristol VW are so bad. My local Audi main dealer has been brilliant tbh (bought the car from them 20 months ago), and that is compared to VW, Skoda, BMW and Honda, all of whom I have dealt with over the last 15 years.

Regarding your satnav problem, it sounds to me like an antenna problem, or possibly a problem with the calibration file stored in the MMI. If the latter, then it will almost certainly require a trip to an Audi dealer to fix it. Did the system work OK when you first bought the car, then develop this fault later? Also, could you elaborate on why the map data update via SD card didn't work. Why not? I doubt that your problem is anything to do with map updates per se, but just wondered.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Blade Runner said:


> Regarding your satnav problem, it sounds to me like an antenna problem, or possibly a problem with the calibration file stored in the MMI. If the latter, then it will almost certainly require a trip to an Audi dealer to fix it. Did the system work OK when you first bought the car, then develop this fault later? Also, could you elaborate on why the map data update via SD card didn't work. Why not? I doubt that your problem is anything to do with map updates per se, but just wondered.


The satnav worked perfectly when I bought it - but I only used it a handful of times because I don't really rely on it - I only noticed it was bugged towards the end of last year.. and It'll be nice to have it back in general, not just because work will take me to the arse end of nowhere sometime in the future. :?

The SD card update _didn't work_ because it took 20 minutes of loading and I gave up because I'm impatient 8) That and my commute isn't long enough to let it do it's thing. You reckon it's worth another go?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

AlrightSally said:


> The SD card update _didn't work_ because it took 20 minutes of loading and I gave up because I'm impatient 8) That and my commute isn't long enough to let it do it's thing. You reckon it's worth another go?


If you leave the card in it will resume each time you drive the car. Or just leave fire it up on the driveway and periodically go out and switch it on again. In my tech pack equipped car it didn't take much longer than 20 minutes anyway - but the speed of SD card you use will be a factor here.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

AlrightSally said:


> Hey guys,
> First post so apologies for any faux pas.
> 
> I've had this problem with my TT's Sat Nav for a while now so here I am - shame it took a problem for me to sign up to what looks like an awesome group of people
> ...


I have your identical problems! Sometimes the antenna goes stupid and doesn't work. The solution? Try to knock the antenna 4/5 times with one hand...for me has worked. The the navi come back to the right position!! Let me know!

Jacopo


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

phazer said:


> If you leave the card in it will resume each time you drive the car. Or just leave fire it up on the driveway and periodically go out and switch it on again. In my tech pack equipped car it didn't take much longer than 20 minutes anyway - but the speed of SD card you use will be a factor here.


Aint got a driveway! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I'll have to blow some time on the weekend and try again.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Jacopo79 said:


> I have your identical problems! Sometimes the antenna goes stupid and doesn't work. The solution? Try to knock the antenna 4/5 times with one hand...for me has worked. The the navi come back to the right position!! Let me know!
> 
> Jacopo


Will absolutely give this _technique _a go in the morning! :lol:


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

You have half updated your maps, maybe that's the problem.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

cliveju said:


> You have half updated your maps, maybe that's the problem.


Not quite punk, it was glitched before the _'half update'_ :roll: but as I said, will be trying that again.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Pretty sure the ignition doesn't need to be on for the map updates. I've set it going when I got to work and it's been done when I've got back to the car in the evening. Just start it going and leave the SD card in.


----------

